# Windshield washer bottle location on a 1969 GTO



## Road Rat (Feb 2, 2016)

Does anyone have a pic of where the proper location for the plastic reservoir bottle is mounted. All my parts have arrived and I don't know where this should be installed


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=196...aY4UmpAGM:&usg=__OLy6TRS1CO9B70XJh1BZ6ydFXkM=


----------



## Road Rat (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Goat Roper. I saw this pic in my google search but I can't tell which is the washer fluid. The color of the fluid in the white bottles makes me think this is the radiator overflow; so is the black bottle the washer fluid?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The bottle is black on my '67 but it goes on the driver's side fenderwell.
If your bottle is a reproduction look for the holes on the front passenger fenderwell that line up with it.


----------



## Road Rat (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks. I'll poke around tomorrow with the bracket in hand and see what lines up.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

That is how I figured out where mine went, it was missing and a generic was screwed onto the radiator core support.
I just looked for the holes that lined up with the new repro.


----------



## Road Rat (Feb 2, 2016)

So there are no holes on the fender well, which appears to be new. I've established that the reservoir does attach to the passenger fender well. I'll drill and use stainless machine bolts and nylon washer, with acorn nuts on the inside do the bracket. The bottle will just clear the nuts. Now to figure out where the nozzles go. There were several configurations at NPD, but I think what I got isn't correct. Figuring this stuff out is fun!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

If there are no holes then just put it against the fender and move it around until the bottle is level and it fits the contour of the fender then mark the fender to drill.
Kind of tight in there you may need an angle drill or a sharp center punch to dimple it so you can see where to drill from the tire side.
You should be able to see the nozzles when you open the hood, not sure where they are on the '69 maybe someone with a '69 will chime in.


----------

